# white "growths" all over the side of my tank and in pipes



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a strange white growth in my tank. it seems to be concentrated where there is running water by it (as in the pipe from my sump to my tank) and i have no idea what it is. They look like small roundish things less than a .5mm any ideas?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you get a few pics of it?It can be many things,and i would hate to tell you wrong.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

my camera cant take a pic of something that small with enough detail. What are some ov my possibilities?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some ideas: Fresh water hydra are very small and have tentacles like an anemone. Nerite snails lay small white eggs. Pond snail eggs look like blobs of gelly. I would have said fungus first but I've only ever had it on wood. Just to be sure this is a fresh water tank?


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

yea its freshwater. not hydras, it looks like a fungus, but what could it be? is there something i can put in the tank to get rid of fungus that wont be harsh on my fish? i have 2 convicts with a new batch of fry in my main tank and then 2 dwarf jewels in my sump.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard water stains?


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

nope its something either growing or accumulating on the glass. looks like its growing though


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

look like this ?? http://www.wetwebmedia.com/MolluscPIX/Gastropods/Prosobranch PIX/Snail Eggs PIX/Neale bog eggs.jpg


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

nope. I took the best pictures that i could take. It doesn't really look much like it, but its an idea. 
Here is it coating the inside of my up tube from my sump ( i know its blurry, but the tube itself is clear, but its now white because of the growth)











Here is it inside the glass of the tank










Here is looking from the side of the tank at the front with all of the white thingys


----------



## meggz (Nov 18, 2010)

I know I got some new fish then within days I had almost that exact white fuzzy stuff. Exspecilly on the glass by the water flow. Then days later the new fish had anchor worms and columnaris! After treating them the growth around the tank was gone. Good Luck!


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

yea my fish are actually starting to show signs of columnaris...i did a water change and am now medicating


----------



## meggz (Nov 18, 2010)

EEK! Good luck! I had a heck of a time battling it! I didn't know the meds wouldn't work in higher PH so I treated and treated with no results for weeks!


----------

